# Rescued 4.5" Livingstoni



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I rescued him from my lfs.. he was maltreated from whoever owned him or from are distributor, but I have been feeding him and he is awesome. Always in front always personal with us.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hes looking great







love his colouration


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> hes looking great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should have seen him a month ago... he was not fed for such a long time I thought he might have had a parasite, so I acclimated him with meds for an hour or so and than started a health food regimen to get his stomach line back.. he literally had a 2 mm curve up from his gills to anus from lack of nutrition and its next to unnoticeable now.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Awesome fish man!! Do you have him with other fish at all or are you waiting until hes 100% even though he looks really good.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

he is in a central american tank, I know hes not a central american but he does well since its just my married dempseys and 2 other large guys.. they mind their buisness he is the only one in the [email protected]!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice looking fish man!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> Awesome fish man!! Do you have him with other fish at all or are you waiting until hes 100% even though he looks really good.


Really cool







, its funny my old breeding pair of jacks were in with community fish and didnt touch them. I have a jack now thats an ass and try's killing everything that comes near it.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Really cool







, its funny my old breeding pair of jacks were in with community fish and didnt touch them. I have a jack now thats an ass and try's killing everything that comes near it.
[/quote]

did I mention my female dempsey turns 13 years this year and her mate is 9 years with her, probally 10-11 years overall.. LOL they breed dance every night, they luckily only "mate mate" 2 a year. But no one gets bothered by them, but they all know to respect their authority... like cartman in the hallways.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Great rescue man....You'll have tons of fun with this one if you dont have much experience with them....


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Really nice fish... How bad was was they when you got them??


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

lo4life said:


> Really nice fish... How bad was was they when you got them??


picture his belly underline from behind gill to anus 2mm turned up I mean it was scary


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

13 years, thats really cool. I have people drop fish off at my work daily because they are bored with them.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats a nice looking fish man and your set up looks awsome too :laugh:


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

ty heres a tank shot


----------

